# 1st Annual MSI Winter Point Series



## Gregory Qualls (Mar 14, 2005)

Join the *1st Annual MSI Winter Point Series*. Trophies will be awarded for the top three finishers in each class. Your top 6 finishes will count towards the final standings (the worst two finishes will be dropped from the standings). Wednesday night racing will be $7.00 per entry, with two heats and a main. Saturday noon racing will be $9.00 per entry, with three heats and a main.

*PRIZES!!!*

-Trophies awarded to the top 3 finishers in each class
-1st place from each class entered into a drawing for a chance to win a gift card valued from $50-$500
-2nd place from each class entered into a drawing for a chance to win a gift card valued from $35-$75
-3rd place from each class entered into a drawing for a chance to win a gift card valued from $20-$50
**All gift cards valid at MSI Racing and Hobbies only


*Classes:*

4-Cell Oval 19 turn/13.5 BL
Novice Oval
13.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car Road Course
10.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car Road Course
Novice Road Course
12th scale road course
Trans. Oval Open
Trans. Road Course Open

*Dates:*

Weds. Series

11/5/2008
11/12/2008
11/19/2008
12/3/2008
12/10/2008
12/17/2008
1/7/2008
1/14/2008


Sat. Series

11/8/2008
11/15/2008
11/22/2008
12/6/2008
12/13/2008
12/20/2008
1/10/2008
1/17/2008


*Contact:

MSI Raceway
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville MI 48066
586-552-4425
www.msircracing.com*

Open Mon. thur Sun.
Track Dimension 100' L x 36' W


----------

